# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Southern Africa group tours recommendation??

## Africa

I'm planning a 4-5 week overland trip from Cape Town to Jo'berg through Namibia, Botswana, Zambia or Zimbabwe. I want to do a group tour as I'm travelling alone. I'm trying to decide between Intrepid, Imaginative Traveller, GAP Adventures and Africa Travel Co.  I'm in my mid-30s, fit, active and adventurous. Can anyone recommend one of the above companies (or others) as I've heard some are better for Africa but others better for South America etc.... I'm based in Sydney, Australia and want to book the trip before I leave (March/April 2010)
Cheers

----------


## mikehussy

Hi, i will be planning Cape Town for 3 days in the middle of Oct. I want to take the ambiance of the city in by touring various places such as Robben island, Beaches where the penguins are, table mountain etc.




Flights to Cape Town from London | flights to Johannesburg from Manchester

----------


## ankita1234

Southern Africa is the southernmost area of the African mainland, dynamically characterized by geology or geopolitics, and including a few nations.

----------


## steffidsouza46

If you're a responsible traveler who wants to plan an African safari,Nomad Africa Adventure Tours is the premier Adventure Tour Operator in Africa, we specialize in the Authentic African Adventure. See Africa the Nomad way.

----------


## davidsmith36

Southern Africa group tours:

1.Explore Southern Africa
2.Southern African Adventurer
3.Southern African Adventurer Accommodated
4.Southern Africa Encompassed
5.Zimbabwe & Botswana Game Tracker

----------

